# scritches



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

hi everyone. lately ive been allowed to stroke nebs crest and usually it seems like he just tolerates it. today, i started getting lower so i was pretty much touching his head and he let out a little chirp. not loud but absoloutly tiny sound. does ths mean he enjoys it?? Also, when i heard this i decded to go a bit lower so i started to stroke his neck. before i got lower he all of a sudden whipped round, beak open. i know the signs of when to back off but the chirp he did earlier made me think he was enjoying a pet on the head. how can i get him to trust my hand being on his neck? how do i get him accustomed to scritches??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds are hard to interpret sometimes - it could mean that you're doing it right or that you're doing it a little bit wrong. You're obviously doing it right most of the time though since he's cooperating with the scritch. It will get better as the two of you get more experience. 

Sudden demands to stop can have many causes too. Maybe something startled the bird and he wanted to guard against danger instead of enjoying the scritch. Maybe you hit a pinfeather. Maybe he just got tired of the scritches (this one doesn't happen very often). They treat each other the same way during allopreening so it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i hadnt actually managed to touch hs neck but was touching his crest about to move down to his neck. hes a weird one. but im glad i managed to actually touch his head  thats the most progress i had made ever!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my lucky makes noises when she has new feathers growing on her and i manage a few seconds so i rub my cheek instead, she is so cuddly when molting


----------

